
Mog, Streaming Music Service, Takes Aim at TVs and Cars - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/08/business/media/08mog.html?_r=1&src=twr
======
patrickgzill
Is Mog it's own best friend? [/spaceballs]

